# Nor'easter Coming



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

just saw on the weather chanel they are perdicting a nor'easter for this weekend. now everybody take your plows off and put them away til you see snow on the ground!!!!!


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Plow Off??*



clark lawn said:


> just saw on the weather chanel they are perdicting a nor'easter for this weekend. now everybody take your plows off and put them away til you see snow on the ground!!!!!


I sold them To Pay The Oil Man.I will Be Out There Though.I just found some Duct-work And some Bed-Rails And the Mig Welders Got About 2 LBS of Wire In It.I got about 1 1/2" on the Grinder.Sound's close enough to a Blade Gotta get to work.See you all after the Storm.BE CAREFUL AND GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yow!: :yow!: payup


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

Acmemechanic said:


> I sold them To Pay The Oil Man.I will Be Out There Though.I just found some Duct-work And some Bed-Rails And the Mig Welders Got About 2 LBS of Wire In It.I got about 1 1/2" on the Grinder.Sound's close enough to a Blade Gotta get to work.See you all after the Storm.BE CAREFUL AND GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yow!: :yow!: payup


Just got those three Blades Fabricated.I need some advice though all you guys with them Galvanized Blades.Do you wax them or not:yow!:


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

8 - 12 inchs here


----------



## Scottish Lscape (Aug 13, 2005)

Calling for 12"-15" here! Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

there calling for isolated 20" here


----------



## snowbiter (Feb 10, 2004)

They keep changing the totals --one reports says 10 to 16 here --Two seconds later it says 5 to 8 --Just give us something to plow:realmad: --I'm having withdrawal symtoms:crying: --sorry


----------

